# Vietnam War Memorial



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2013)

For those looking to avoid tourist traps and if you have time to spend in Charlottesville; http://www.vietnamwarfoundation.org/

Call ahead and set an appointment before you plan to visit. During my visit Vietnam War Vets; a helicopter pilot and infantry gave us a one on one tour that lasted about an hour.



You’ll hear about the personal experiences and stories behind artifacts other vets donated to the museum.















The stick and pedals are operational!

Francis


----------



## jim baird (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the Wall in DC is very much comprehensive as an expression of that whole regrettable period of time and action.  Been there, done that.


----------



## pwood (Sep 4, 2013)

jim,

  I was  draft age and lived next to the Oakland Naval Base where many soldiers with horrific injuries were treated in the late sixties. My mother told me to invite any soldier over to the house for home cooked meals and a break from the base life. We made at least a few soldiers forget their plight for a few hours and it reinforced my belief that this war was a huge mistake. I think  O' Bummer is about to get us involved in yet another fiasco in Syria that will put our kids in harms way. If there was a draft still I think the youth of today would put down the I-phones and get involved. Just my opinion!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I am not sure if any war is 100% right in any manner of speaking. Lost to many friends to the Vietnam War. Some to bullets & bombs, some to drugs and some just lost. What we need not forget are to honor those that have allowed us the freedoms we enjoy. Most often they are far removed from the politics and policy that send them into harms way.

As a country we must remain strong, right and indivisible. Our leaders need prayer for proper direction on the decision about to be made. God bless our troops past, present & future!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 5, 2013)

Paid my respect at the Memorial Wall many times; in fact been there more than any other monument.



This is a museum however is built and run by Vietnam Veterans and rely on donations. It's focus is from individual soldiers to educate and share their stories and personal experiences. Some are still fighting for their lives from Agent Orange.

Something to think about should you check out the website know that several private and parochial schools have made a field trip day to the museum; but only unfulfilled promises and disinterest from VMI, ROTC and public funded educational institutions. 

My apologies for inciting politics; wanted the post to be reflective about the men and women who served.

Francis


----------



## jar546 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've seen the Vietnam "Moving Wall" that travels but not the real one.  The one posted here in VA looks like it is certainly worth visiting.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Arcal (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for this post.  I will be in Virginia in November and was looking for places that had historical significants to take my family and this just might be one of them.  I did not go to Viet Nam (my lottery number was too high), but my brother did and it has had an impact on his life up to this day.

Pwood, it sounds like you have a very special mother.


----------



## pwood (Sep 5, 2013)

Arcal,

  She was incredible. She coached my brothers baseball team because no other people would step up to the plate. She was the number one ranked tennis player in the bay area for the over sixty bracket. She always had the priest and nuns over for dinner to keep an eye on our family of ten.

  I had number 197 in the lottery and they got up to 179 that year! received my 1H designation after my year of eligibility was up.


----------



## Arcal (Sep 5, 2013)

Pwood,

My brother was number 5, he got his papers within a week and spent 14 months on firebases.  He is doing fine, but it has never left his life.


----------



## ICE (Sep 5, 2013)

The military industry and it's suppliers are such a large part of the economy that we must nurture the industry.  Wars and military intervention are a necessary part of that.  The wars reinforce the need for the industry and the supply chain needs to keep moving.  When the first president Bush duped Saddam into invading Kuwait, the government's warehouses were full.  That entire exercise was about clearing out inventory.

We are living what Eisenhower warned against.

Eisenhower warns of the "military-industrial complex" — History.com This Day in History — 1/17/1961


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 7, 2013)

War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things. The decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worse. The person who has nothing for which he is willing to fight, nothing which is more important than his own personal safety, is a miserable creature and has no chance of being free unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself.

John Stuart Mill

Brent


----------

